# Oriental classic tabby in East Sussex



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

This is Harry. He is 8 years old and has been brought in to rescue because he and his companion were no longer wanted. After his owner died he was kept in a shed. He is very healthy for his age and will be looking for a home as the only cat since he is not happy with others around but he is used to a small dog. He is not yet ready for rehoming since he will soon be having a dental and in any case he needs further assessment to discover his true personality but anybody interested in this lovely boy can email [email protected] for more details.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

What a handsome boy and how sad is it that he is looking for someone to love him
Hope when he is ready that that special person will come along 
Maureen


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

He is so handsome. best wishes for Harry xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He is absolutely beautiful. A very sad story, hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Poor Harry - I hope this handsome cat soon finds his forever home xx


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

What a gorgeous boy. Fingers crossed he finds a loving home very soon x


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Look at that face he's a stunner.

Love Orientals and hope to one day own one.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I think I'm in love :Happy


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

*Harry Update *
Harry has been to the vet who said he is a lovely gentle boy and in very good health. He is having a dental on 23rd November and when that has been completed satisfactorily, he will be looking for a new home.

He is not hiding so much now and has found his purr. He loves his food but is not yet brave enough to sit on the scratching post and watch the outside world but it is just a matter of time since he has already made so much progress in a relatively short time.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope he finds a home soon, he is such a gorgeous looking boy.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

* Best Update for Harry*
Today Harry had the early Christmas present he wanted most in the whole world. A lady came from Chepstow to see him. Since it was love at first sight for both of them, he is now on the long journey home with her and hopefully to a life of love and luxury to make up for the terrible time he has had recently. 
*
*


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wonderful news! Harry has a home for Christmas bless him xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's absolutely fantastic. He is one of the most beautiful cats I've seen, how could you not fall for him. Good luck Harry!


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

That's wonderful, how could anyone not fall in love with that beautiful face. So happy he has a new home x


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Can't tell you how happy I am about this. He is so adorable. Fantastic news!


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Happy Christmas & forever after Harry! Wonderful news:Happy


----------

